

Academic Programmers - A Spotter's Guide - 321abc
http://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/hack/academic.html

======
windsurfer
_absolutely nobody can use his customised environment, which also suits him
because it means he doesn't have to answer questions about it._

Ha ha ha quote for truth with me! Every time someone starts using my computer,
I check to see how good my set up is doing based on the number of WTFs per
minute.

~~~
ams6110
I find that my swapped CAPS-LOCK and CTRL keys are enough to boggle most
people who try to use my machine.

~~~
dfreidin
We had keyboards like that in one of my classes last semester. It was really
annoying, but it didn't matter too much since the software we used didn't use
CTRL-C, CTRL-X, or CTRL-V anyway.

------
msie
Lots of great stuff one level above.

<http://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/hack/index.html>

------
ams6110
Ha ha that's an old bone you dug up there, even so I recognize a few of those
personalities in my present-day co-workers.

~~~
callahad
Hell, I recognize a number of them in _myself._

~~~
jrockway
I can definitely relate to "GNU". As a long-time Linux user, I remember the
first time I sat down at an OS X machine and wanted to blow away a directory
tree. "rm * -rf", I typed. "rm: -rf: No such file or directory", it replied.

I then learned how to build and install the GNU utilities.

~~~
habitue
I actually did pretty much the same thing. I had a solaris account at school
and ended up filling half of my space on the server with gnu utilities because
I didn't feel like learning Sun's "almost-right" utilities.

So many of these apply to me it's a bit scary

------
sketerpot
I dimly remember the days when a megabyte was a large amount. Those were weird
times.

~~~
olefoo
Yes, much of this guide is spent being snide about how others are using scarce
disk space.

------
bkudria
What's it mean when you fit into _several_ of these?

